

Ruffle – Send an Anonymous Picture Message to Any Friend's Phone Number - mattway
http://ruffle.us

======
natch
>Unless you send a photo of your face, they will have no idea who sent it.

Or unless your camera embeds metadata that they can match up to other photos.

Or unless they can otherwise identify you through other things in the photo,
or other features of the photo.

Or unless we have a bug in our service.

Or unless your your internet connection leaks information they can get at.

Or unless we are bugged by any one of any number of governments.

Or unless we are hacked.

Or unless this site is a sting or scam of some sort.

Or unless there's a court order.

Or unless there's an extra-judicial surveillance in place.

Or unless we change our Terms and Conditions.

Or unless someone else buys us and changes our Terms and Conditions.

Or unless we are lying.

Nah, I wouldn't trust this. Not that I need such a site in any case.. I can't
really imagine it being used for anything good.

------
cbhl
What is your retention policy on uploaded photos? Do you keep them forever?

~~~
mattway
They have a TTL policy on S3, so they automatically disappear after about 24
hours.

